# Sr16ve Head on a Sr20ve block....



## banzai (May 5, 2007)

all,......i'm new here......but a quick question......if one was to mate a SR16ve head to a Sr20ve block, what sort of issues should i be considering?


----------



## sr20venosfreak (May 5, 2007)

Why will you want to put a sr16ve head in a sr20ve block.sr16ve head and the sr20ve head are the same.The only thing different is the cams springs and retainers.

Edit:Unless you mean putting a sr16ve head on a sr20de block.Then the only issue you will have is that the sr20de block dosn't have the oil passage hole for the sr16ve head that is used to pump oil to the vvl system.So you will have to block the oil passage hole
under the sr16ve head and tap a oil line to the back of the head and run a oil line from the block to the back of the head.It's pretty simple to do.I will try to get you some pic's of the job.

Edit:Here is a thread that will guide you threw the whole process.I know this will help alot.http://www.sr20forum.com/sr20ve-sr16ve/162336-my-ve-head-swap-how-picture-heavy-roller-rocker.html


----------

